# Asked a girl on a date



## SoupDealer (Nov 7, 2014)

First time I've asked anyone; she said yes  The date is in a few days, never been before. Im still nervous, but I was able to eat without almost throwing up for the first time in a week, so I've got that going for me.


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

Well done! :yay


----------



## ShadowUser18 (Jul 25, 2013)

Happy for you man! Hope you two have fun on that date =)


----------



## reaal (Jul 15, 2011)

awesome! I'm trying to gather the balls to ask a girl i like to hang out this weekend. I'm going to see her tomorrow in my lab, but I probably won't!

congrats, its a big milestone for some, one that i haven't passed yet.


----------



## haebangja (Jun 16, 2012)

Congrats! If you need any ideas PM me!!


----------



## 2Milk (Oct 29, 2014)

A!


----------



## pocketbird (Jun 30, 2014)

Great job, that's freaking awesome!! Hope the date goes well!


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

Congrats. Good luck and hope it goes well.


----------



## versikk (Nov 25, 2013)

SoupDealer said:


> First time I've asked anyone; she said yes  The date is in a few days, never been before. Im still nervous, but I was able to eat without almost throwing up for the first time in a week, so I've got that going for me.


Excellent. I'm a long way from having the courage to ask someone out

GOOD JOB :clap


----------



## SoupDealer (Nov 7, 2014)

The initial euphoria has worn off, and now the dread is worse than ever :O
I just want to get it over with, whether it turns out well or not.


----------



## HighStrung (Sep 26, 2014)

SoupDealer said:


> The initial euphoria has worn off, and now the dread is worse than ever :O
> I just want to get it over with, whether it turns out well or not.


Be brave. Don't let dread paralyze you. Carpe diem! What's the worst that could happen?


----------



## Pearson99 (Feb 23, 2014)

SoupDealer said:


> The initial euphoria has worn off, and now the dread is worse than ever :O
> I just want to get it over with, whether it turns out well or not.


That's just your negativity talking. chin up and move forward with that date!


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

are you hawt brah


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

SoupDealer said:


> The initial euphoria has worn off, and now the dread is worse than ever :O
> I just want to get it over with, whether it turns out well or not.


Nah bro, don't not worry, it'll be a breeze... So what's the plan for the date?


----------



## 0blank0 (Sep 22, 2014)

Awesome! Good luck man


----------



## wootmehver (Oct 18, 2007)

Congagulations!!

Reframe your fear as excitement. You are EXCITED, NOT afraid!


----------



## SoupDealer (Nov 7, 2014)

Welp, it happened. I did't die, but I kinda dunced it up.


----------



## CoffeeLover94 (Jan 26, 2014)

SoupDealer said:


> Welp, it happened. I did't die, but I kinda dunced it up.


Please elaborate.


----------



## SoupDealer (Nov 7, 2014)

CoffeeLover94 said:


> Please elaborate.


My klutzyness went up 100% and my articulation skills went down 50%. I tripped up in ways Ive never done before. Conversation was ok but awkward at times. I had a really ****ty goodbye, and it ended on a weird note.

I really like her, but It doesn't seem like its going anywhere, but idk what to think cause Ive never done this before.


----------



## CoffeeLover94 (Jan 26, 2014)

SoupDealer said:


> My klutzyness went up 100% and my articulation skills went down 50%. I tripped up in ways Ive never done before. Conversation was ok but awkward at times. I had a really ****ty goodbye, and it ended on a weird note.
> 
> I really like her, but It doesn't seem like its going anywhere, but idk what to think cause Ive never done this before.


Oh man i know how you feel more than you know. And let me guess now you just cant stop thinking about all the crap you did wrong. Yes I've been there my friend. My only advice is to try to not let bad thoughts cloud your mind, it wont help.

Think there will be a 2nd date?


----------



## versikk (Nov 25, 2013)

SoupDealer said:


> My klutzyness went up 100% and my articulation skills went down 50%. I tripped up in ways Ive never done before. Conversation was ok but awkward at times. I had a really ****ty goodbye, and it ended on a weird note.
> 
> I really like her, but It doesn't seem like its going anywhere, but idk what to think cause Ive never done this before.


If there's no second date, you know what?

You learned a lot about how to act next time, and you probably know more what you want in a partner too. you never THINK there's plenty of fish, but there IS.


----------



## SoupDealer (Nov 7, 2014)

There may be a second date, but at this point I'm more unclear where we stand. Neither of us have a phone, so we only really talk in person. Im not going to see her until Monday in school, but idk how to act with her. I feel like I should've been more "romantic" but I don't know how. At best things are awkward/friendly between us


----------



## SoupDealer (Nov 7, 2014)

CoffeeLover94 said:


> Oh man i know how you feel more than you know. And let me guess now you just cant stop thinking about all the crap you did wrong. Yes I've been there my friend. My only advice is to try to not let bad thoughts cloud your mind, it wont help.


Anytips how to get over feeling nervous all the time and messing up? Before last week, when we talked it was more casual and I was much funnier, charming etc. But now Im all a-flutter.


----------



## seeking777 (Oct 24, 2012)

@SoupDealer Well at least now you've begun dating, learn what you can so you can do better on the next one. And now you have the confidence to know that you _can_ attract a girl and get dates. So this is momentum for you to keep trying.


----------



## CoffeeLover94 (Jan 26, 2014)

IndigoPena said:


> The first time I rode a bike by myself I crashed into another cyclist, we both fell over, I scraped my knee and got a big gash on my ankle. It was pretty scary getting on that bike again -- I felt like I was going to crash into everything I saw. A few years later I was using my bike to go everywhere. It just takes practice. Get on that bike again and you'll be riding like a pro in no time.


:agree


----------



## Magnatolia (Mar 15, 2009)

Good work mate! With the nerves, the reason you have them is you're in the mindset of trying to 'make' it work. When you let go of trying so hard, that's when the nerves lower. And funny enough it gives you a better chance of doing it right. Good luck for the second date!

Oh, and don't stress about the klutziness. Laugh it off. Some girls like seeing that side of a guy because it's less rigid. You're actually putting yourself out there rather than the guys who try and control every single thing so that short of thing never happens to them.


----------



## DistraughtOwl (Mar 1, 2014)

Just be honest with her when you see her next time. Let her know that you're new to the whole "dating" thing and that a second or third date should go over much better if she's still interested. And don't worry that your first date wasn't romantic.


----------



## SoupDealer (Nov 7, 2014)

I think we are still good  most probably going to be a second date, but logistics are getting in the way. Circumstances may make it impossible or at least delay for a long while. 

I still see her at school. Should I address the nervousness? I don't know if that socially acceptable.

Edit: Maybe we aren't good


----------

